# بشري سارة لمهندسي الاتصالات



## m_aboelwafa (10 أغسطس 2010)

تم الاعلان عن منحة وزارة الاتصالات لكن تم قصر المنحة في الشبكات علي مهندسي قسم الاتصالات فقط فعلي من يرغب في التسجيل للمنحة الدخول للموقع التالي http://www.mcitprof-train2.gov.eg/application/applicationform.asp
واختيار التخصص ومن يرغب اكثر في ضمان فرصة خاصة في الشبكات عليه اختيار اماكن نائية مثل سوهاج حيث أن عدد مهندسي الاتصالات قليل والفرصة شبه اكيدة لاختيارك والمكافأة الشهرية للمتدرب تصل إلي 1000 جنيه شهرياَ
وشكرا


----------



## محمود010 (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## احمدالعراق86 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*شكراً على الخبر *


----------



## mina anwer (10 أغسطس 2010)

alf shokr


----------



## MoHaMMeD_AhMeD (11 أغسطس 2010)

يا خسارة انا مدخلتش امتحان icdl قبل كده مفيش اى فرصة تانية


----------



## MoHaMMeD_AhMeD (11 أغسطس 2010)

طيب اخر ميعاد للتقديم امتى


----------



## اسلام عبد الباسط (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ................جزيلا


----------



## ali altayeb (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم يامهندسين انا علي الطيب الخرطوم السودان اسال عن اهم الدورات التدريبية لمهندس الاتصالات (د/هندسة اتصالات ) مع ذكرها حسب الاولية


----------



## medo20108351 (22 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم
ايدك


----------



## mahmoud-it (1 سبتمبر 2010)

من وجهة نظري اهم مسارين بالنسبة لسوق العمل هما

1- Database Development & Administration
2- Networking Infrastructure & Security

و بالنسبة لشرط شهادة التويفل الشركات بتعمل كورسات مكثفة لتجهزك للا متحان , انا اعرف ناس قدمت و سجلت في شركة ICC  "فى اسكندريه" و كله تمام و ده تليفون الشركة 
ت: 034874497
موقع التقديم www.mcpitprof-train2.gov.eg


----------



## nvufet (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## engcommu (25 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب اخر ميعاد للتقديم امتي


----------



## HAITHAM HAMDAN (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------

